# Man, that's totally cool! (in U.K. English?)



## rosalind

Hi, all:

I am currently translating a story from French into English.  The story is aimed at young adults, and the French dialogue is very breezy and uses a certain amount of street slang.  The intended audience for the translation is British readers from about 12-15.

Since I'm American, I am having a British friend look over my translations before finalizing them, since I want to be sure I'm not inadvertently using "Americanisms," or very American phrases or spelling.  I have a general question for speakers of UK English, though: Do young people in the UK use the slang terms "Man," "totally," and "cool" in the same way we do in the U.S.?  (An example of how they're used is in the title of the thread.)  And are these terms used frequently and un-selfconsciously?  Or do they sound "marked" as American?

If young Britons don't say "cool" as often as we do, can anyone suggest other words that they use for the same purpose?  (I'm familiar with "brilliant," which seems to be widely used in the U.K. but is not used in that sense in the U.S.)

Thanks very much for your help and ideas!


----------



## panjandrum

I'm coming at this from quite a distance - it's a while since my kids were 12-15 never mind me, but I am connected to current 7-year-old-speak.

Cool is still probably OK.
Totally, I'm a bit less sure about but I think it's OK.
Man, sounds really foreign - or ancient.


----------



## winklepicker

rosalind said:


> If young Britons don't say "cool" as often as we do, can anyone suggest other words that they use for the same purpose? (I'm familiar with "brilliant," which seems to be widely used in the U.K. but is not used in that sense in the U.S.)


Always tricky, this one, because the whole point is to talk differently from adults; so as soon as adults catch on to a word, they change it. So whatever you choose will date instantly. (I expect _wicked_ instead of _cool_ is now _*so*_ last week.) But if you want a snapshot of slang as per March 2007 you'll need a 15-year old. Anyone got one handy?!


----------



## emma42

I am in general agreement with Panjandrum on this one.  I certainly hear "cool" a lot, but I don't know how current that usage is with 12 to 15 year olds.  I also hear "man" occasionally, but it's a bit pretentious/1960s to my ears.

I know that "wicked" and (strangely) "sick" were used a few years ago to mean "cool" or "brilliant", but, again, I don't know whether 12 to 15 year olds still use these.

I might chance, "That is so wicked!"  It would be good if a really young forer@ offered an opinion.  Or a secondary school teacher - Invictaspirit might know.

Edit: My post crossed with Winklepicker's.
 (Emilio!  Make us a cuppa tea)


----------



## slare

The combination of "man" and "totally" make it sound American to me.

It's over 10 years since I was in high school (so already I don't have a clue) but I would replace "totally" with "really" and "man" with any general "wow/whoa" type exclamation. So maybe:

Whoa, that's really cool.

Either that or "dat is da fuckin bom, nigga".


----------



## emma42

Yes, I like "Whoa, that's really cool", but what do I know?  I'm practically on my bus pass.


----------



## GEmatt

slare said:


> "dat is da fuckin bom, nigga".


>ahem< Potentially quite offensive. I'd be a bit shocked to hear this coming from a 12-year-old, as well.

I believe _wicked_ is still acceptable and in use.  Ditto panj's _cool_, minus the _totally _(agreed with slare).


----------



## slare

GEmatt said:


> >ahem< Potentially quite offensive. I'd be a bit shocked to hear this coming from a 12-year-old, as well.


Just read any videogame/manga/mobile phone internet forum if you don't think that 12-year-olds use that type of pseudo-gangst*a* speak.


----------



## xrayspex

_Just read any videogame/manga/mobile phone internet forum if you don't think that 12-year-olds use that type of pseudo-gangsta speak._ 
True.  But using that language on the street in the US is a good way to learn what an "ass kicking" is.


----------



## slare

xrayspex said:


> _Just read any videogame/manga/mobile phone internet forum if you don't think that 12-year-olds use that type of pseudo-gangsta speak._
> True. But using that language on the street in the US is a good way to learn what an "ass kicking" is.


Erm, obviously talking like a gangster in a real gangster environment (when you are not one) is not a good idea, wherever you are, but that's not really got anything to do with the fact that many youngsters use gangster-type language. Besides, for all I know "dat is da fuckin bom, nigga" (which wasn't a serious suggestion, by the way  ) sounds like something from 1998 for the average young teen in 2007, seeing as Ali G (I think he in known in the US) was taking the piss out of that way of speaking years ago. Booyakasha.


----------



## xrayspex

_but that's not really got anything to do with the fact that many youngsters use gangster-type language. _ 

I wasn't trying to disagree with you or criticize your response.  

Just pointing out for non-USians who might have been misled by seeing white kids talk like this on TV and in the movies...  that it's pretty much *not* something you should try in real life.


----------



## panjandrum

xrayspex said:


> _[...]_
> 
> Just pointing out for non-USians who might have been misled by seeing white kids talk like this on TV and in the movies... that it's pretty much *not* something you should try in real life.


It's also (getting back to the original question) not something you should include in the translation of a story unless you are very sure of your use of that idiom and also very sure that this is acceptable to the author and the prospective publisher of the English version.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

rosalind said:


> If young Britons don't say "cool" as often as we do, can anyone suggest other words that they use for the same purpose?  (I'm familiar with "brilliant," which seems to be widely used in the U.K. but is not used in that sense in the U.S.)



Man is very much used in Ireland, as is totally, as is cool.

So in answer to your question, _Man, that's totally cool!_ is perfectly fine 

Edit: But _totally_ is a little outdated, better to replace it with _really._


----------



## loladamore

You could also say it's _so_ cool.


----------



## slare

xrayspex said:


> _but that's not really got anything to do with the fact that many youngsters use gangster-type language. _
> 
> I wasn't trying to disagree with you or criticize your response.


Okay ;-) but as I kind of said, talking like a gangster from the Bronx (or wherever) in a neighbourhood full of gangsters in such a place is obviously not a good idea, you don't have to tell that to native English speakers, or anyone, it goes without saying. The pseudo-gangsta youth slang thing has been in this country (UK) for many years but they don't copy it from white American kids in movies, they copy it directly from Black hip hop artists (mainly).



Pedro y La Torre said:


> Man is very much used in Ireland, as is totally, as is cool.
> 
> So in answer to your question, _Man, that's totally cool!_ is perfectly fine


_Man_ as an exclamation is also used a lot in the North East of England and in South Wales, but it's something even your granny would say there, I think it's a different _man_ to the one in the American "Man, that's totally cool", if that makes sense.


----------



## loladamore

slare said:


> _Man_ is also used a lot in the North East of England and in South Wales, but it's something even your granny would say there, I think it's a different _man_ to the one in "Man, that's really cool", if that makes sense.


 
I was just thinking that. _Man_ is often used at the end of a phrase, analagous to _mate_.


----------



## winklepicker

> it's something even your granny would say there, I think it's a different _man_ to the one in the American "Man, that's totally cool", if that makes sense.


 Yes: the _cool man_ one would be used in my milieu only extremely ironically. _Yeah, man, really far out_ (with a sneer).


----------



## emma42

Yes, the tone and flavour of the north east England "man" is completely different. It's a different animal altogether.


----------



## cirrus

I agree that cool is definitely current and share the misgivings about man.  As for wicked meaning cool I think that its use these days is limited to sadly mistaken, frequently middle aged men who think that using wicked makes them sound contemporary and on the kids' level. 
I remember six and seven year olds using it in Bristol in the 90s.  I find that once a term is used in early primary school you can pretty much guarantee its particular bubble has well and truly popped and its use by people who worry about cred will be minimal.


----------



## emma42

cirrus said:


> I agree that cool is definitely current and share the misgivings about man.  As for wicked meaning cool I think that its use these days is limited to sadly mistaken, frequently middle aged men who think that using wicked makes them sound contemporary and on the kids' level.
> I remember six and seven year olds using it in Bristol in the 90s.  I find that once a term is used in early primary school you can pretty much guarantee its particular bubble has well and truly popped and its use by people who worry about cred will be minimal.



Agreed!  I will stick to Shakespearian terms at my great age.  Wicked!


----------



## 94kittycat

Hi! 

I read that you guys were looking for a 12-15 year old. My brother is 13 and I'm 16. Here's some expressions that we say: 

"That is totally awesome!"
"Cool!" (Usually not, "totally cool..." though)

I'd have to say that the "dat is da..." expression from slare would *really* offend someone, at least here in Canada, anyway.


----------



## emma42

Thank you so much, 94kittycat!  That's really kind.  But we are looking for British English (UK) expressions.


----------



## jess oh seven

"Cool" is fine to use in the UK. It has pretty much spanned generations 

I myself do actually say "man" a lot... but I'm also American so perhaps that doesn't count. In general though, I'd say stay away from "man" or "totally" if you want to keep it "neutral".


----------



## Roddyboy55

I have just asked my 19 year old son, he recommends:-

"phat" = great stuff i.e. not fat which still means fat
"well phat" see above
"proper good" = really good
"well good" = really good

Any help?
I have made him wash his mouth out now!

  Rod


----------



## 94kittycat

Hi, Roddyboy55, welcome to the forums!

I have never heard any of those experssions before, but I suppose those would work, too. And an expression I use a lot is, "Oh, man!!"


----------



## Roddyboy55

I think you will find these expressions (phat, proper good and well good)are specifically home counties English and very much youth only. 
My son works locally and has many friends of a certain age.

Next year it may well be very different!

best wishes
Rod


----------



## emma42

Cheers Roddy and Roddy's son.  I actually know all those expressions although I only use them ironically because I am aged.

I've heard them in Nottingham.  I must be well phat, I must.


----------



## la reine victoria

So far, only "well good" has reached the shores of the IOW.  

LRV


----------



## loladamore

"Well good" seems to have taken a long time to make it south. It has been common in the North West for a few decades now. 
It has only just ocurred to me that *well cool* is another possibility. Or perhaps that would also be _SO_ 2 years ago.
.


----------



## LV4-26

According to the Urban Dictionary, _phat_ could be an acronym for Pretty Hot And Tempting (originally, at least).


----------



## jess oh seven

In Scotland, the "kids" just say things like "that's amazing", etc. Or, if you want to sound really chavvy/neddy, you could say "That's pure dead brilliant, by the way" haha


----------



## emma42

I say "well cool", which pretty much proves it's extremely "two years ago".  In fact, I say "well [lots of things]".


----------



## loladamore

Oh no! I must be well old...


----------



## Nelson Drake

The 'totally' is very un-English. Cool is also a bit dated if the intention is to describe something that is fashionable. (I too have kids). 
But they do use 'cool'. They would say, that somebody was 'cool about it' or 'cool with it' if they weren't bothered, or that it was OK.  'How are you? Are you upset?' gets the response 'No I'm cool'.  

Cars in particular are described as being phat. It had a phatty exhaust (pronounced with the fake chav obligatory glottal stop pha'y).  
'Well' meaning 'very' is pretty much ubiquitous among the young. A popular soap character's dog on Eastenders was called 'Well 'Ard'


----------



## emma42

Is "sick" still popular with the young?

 Loladamore, you is phat.


----------



## Nelson Drake

In what context sick?  Sadly 'gay' is still being used perjoratively, but with nothing to do with sexuality.


----------



## emma42

"Sick" meaning "great/brilliant/very good".  We are looking for UK English equivalents for "Man, that's totally cool", so pejorative terms are off-topic.


----------



## Nelson Drake

Oh I thought it was you that was off topic. No my lot don't use sick positively.


----------



## emma42

In what way do you think I have been off-topic, Nelson Drake?  I apologise to all if this is the case.


----------



## Nelson Drake

emma42 said:


> Is &quot;sick&quot; still popular with the young?
> 
> Loladamore, you is phat.



 Sorry my kids don't use sick positively so I thought you were just talking about yoof-speak in general, hence my reply about gay.  Sick means twisted and perverted to my lot, so I didn't guess you were 'on topic'. Sorry!


----------



## Pnevma

I think he thought the question of "sick" was off-topic. I tend to only use sick in a musical sense, these days, but I'm not from England, so I don't count


----------



## Nelson Drake

Yes that's where I was with it. But at the risk of going off-topic does sick in a musical sense mean something positive? As in the music was so cool it was totally sick?


----------



## Pnevma

Yes, "That band is sick" means they are a good band. I've used it to talk about songs, bands and guitar/bass/drum lines. I can't think of any other time I would use it in a musical sense


----------



## Nelson Drake

My daughter is a complete music geek across all genres but a lot of club stuff - dance, trance, r n b whatever, but at 17 she doesn't describe any of it as sick. Shje doen't describe any of it as cool either though....  

Is your use specific to a particular genre?


----------



## emma42

No problem, Nelson.

Pnevma, you're not actually using "sick" in a "musical sense", you are using it as an adjective in place of "good" to describe music or a band.

I have heard teenagers describing various things as "sick" - clubs, television programmes etc.  Quite recently too.


----------



## Nelson Drake

Well I wouldn't be surprised Emma - Michael Jackson has been 'bad' since the 80s! Mine don't use it that way though, which is curious as I have a full set from University down to the top end of Primary School!


----------



## Pnevma

Ah, yes, I suppose I should have clarified that. It tends to be in the more "rebellious" rock cultures: punk, metal, emo, etc.

And, yes, emma, I am using it to replace good, but I haven't used it to replace "good" for a few years except when dealing with music. In my group, it is used rather selectively. Although "That show is sick" would be understood, it would sound out of place.


----------



## rosalind

Wow, this thread is great!  I'm learning a ton about English (er, English English) slang... thanks to everyone (and please do feel free to keep on going, you're on a roll. 

A couple of things I wanted to put in my oar on (uh -- you do say that in England, right?: ) 

"Phat" and "sick" both originate, I'm pretty sure, in hip-hop lingo; that is, black American slang.  (Not that black American slang and hip-hop slang are the same thing, of course, but black "urban" speech patterns feed into hip-hop  slang and young black urban speakers tend to be the first adopters in the other direction.  Then years later, it filters down to the white suburban bourgeoisie and people say it on sitcoms for a big laugh.)

I am a very white person, and getting kind of old, so I don't use this kind of slang in my day-to-day life.  But on the other hand I like hip-hop music and spend a certain amount of time around performers and fans here in Philadelphia, which has a pretty healthy scene.  Which is where I learn most of what I know about current slang.

Anyway: "Phat" I think of as pretty old-school; I associate it with the 1990s.  "Sick" I still hear used, in its positive sense, in hip-hop contexts in Philadelphia.  ("Ill," on the other hand, is pretty '90s.  But people still sometimes use it, in a jocular way -- "What you doin?"  "Oh we be illin', man!  Hee hee.")

I also hear "nice" a lot these days.  (A gem from an MC I heard at a recent hiphop performance: "I was already NICE when I was on my TRICycle!") 

"Bad," on the other hand, is so far out of date that I think it would just be confusing -- I don't think a 13-year-old would have any idea that at one time it meant "good"!  They'd just stare blankly.  "Michael Jackson, who is that?"  (Which is a pity, I think, because at one time he really was great and the kids should know about his contribution to modern black music and dance!  Er, sorry, I'm wandering.)

Back on UK usage: I absolutely love it that people use "well" as an adjective there!  I had forgotten about that (I saw it on signs and in print when I was in London, and was amazed).  That's something we just don't get at all, ever, on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## rosalind

jess oh seven said:


> In Scotland, the "kids" just say things like "that's amazing", etc. Or, if you want to sound really chavvy/neddy, you could say "That's pure dead brilliant, by the way" haha



You've lost this American, I'm afraid: What does "chavvy/neddy" mean? 



Roddyboy55 said:


> I have just asked my 19 year old son, he recommends:-
> 
> "phat" = great stuff i.e. not fat which still means fat
> "well phat" see above
> "proper good" = really good
> "well good" = really good
> 
> Any help?
> I have made him wash his mouth out now!
> 
> Rod



The voice of youth!  Yes, thank you, Rod!  (As I think I already mentioned, I love this usage... I kind of wish I could say "well good" or "proper good" myself.  But it would sound pretentious.  Alas.)



Roddyboy55 said:


> I think you will find these expressions (phat, proper good and well good)are specifically home counties English and very much youth only.



What does "home counties English" mean in this context, please?

Thank you!

(- the clueless American)



la reine victoria said:


> So far, only "well good" has reached the shores of the IOW.
> 
> LRV



What is "IOW," please?

Thank you. 



LV4-26 said:


> According to the Urban Dictionary, _phat_ could be an acronym for Pretty Hot And Tempting (originally, at least).



Interesting.  I must say that from a linguistic perspective that seems unlikely to me, though; this sort of "acronymic origin" is usually an interesting-sounding story made up after the fact...


----------



## LV4-26

Hi, Rosalind

Home Counties = the counties that border London
IOW = Isle of Wight


<mod mode on> if you feel you've got something to add, please edit the last post rather than posting 6 times in a row. (I merged your last 5) <mod mode off>.


----------



## ernest_

In Edinburgh you could also say: _Pure barry likes _or _pure braw, man_!


----------



## Voxy

Pnevma said:


> Yes, "That band is sick" means they are a good band. I've used it to talk about songs, bands and guitar/bass/drum lines. I can't think of any other time I would use it in a musical sense



Hi,

a friend of mine (native UK) usually uses _"sick"_ a lot to describe 
Art and Paintings in particular. He uses _"sick"_ in a very positive, 
say adoreing sense. If something is _sick_, than this particular piece 
is a masterpiece of its own class. Maybe _sick_ in this context works 
as a synonym to crazy (in a positive sense).

Also, last summer I had been in England (Wales, Cardiff) and 
I noticed a lot of young People (14-16), who constantly called
each other "_Boom Boy_", at least that's what I've got. 

My2cents

Voxy


----------



## Packard

I was taught in journalism to seek information from the "best possible source."

A quick look at the information about the posting members here shows a median age somewhere north of 45 years of age.  This would hardly seem the best source for this information.

I would consult with some teenagers, or ask the same question on one of the teen websites.

What you are getting here is an adults take on what teens are thinking and saying.  Not a terrible thing, but not the "best possible source" either.


----------

